# Chirping adult



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know a better way to name this thread. This morning I was reading in the library before work, about 9am, and Pindsvin (who's housed in the library) was alseep. I heard from his cage little chirping sounds. I think he was dreaming :grin:. 
He has chirped from time to time, but he's been doing it an lot more lately. When I hold him and he falls asleep, he'll often push his head into my hand and chirp a bit before falling alseep, and he often does while asleep.
I know that babies chirp to communicate with their mom, but from what I know, adults normally don't chirp much at all. Am I the only one who has a chirping adult:?:

Rhododendron never made a chirping noise while in my care, but then again, I can't really compare her behavior to Pindsvin's at all because she was so much more uptight and defensive than Pindsvin. They were like polar opposites, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My little guy has been giving little "Meep!" noises while settling in to sleep on me for the past few weeks, or occasionally emitting them when he dreams during the day. Likewise, it seems like a pretty happy sound, and is accompanied by relaxed quills and snuggling in to get more comfy.


----------

